# Ocean Dawn/REWGA



## Debbie0044 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi I am looking for old crew members/ owners or any one really who can help with information about Lomg liner/ trawler Ocean Dawn. Built Gt Yarmouth 1956 for Msrrs Bloomfields YH77 Then became LT466 REWGA around 1957 then back to Ocean Dawn, 1967 owned by East Anglian Ice and storage co ltd. and fished from Anstruther in 1983 KY....
Thanks

Sandy and Debbie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's the information Jim Pottinger has about her in his book "Fishing Boats of Scotland".

Ocean Dawn KY371
Built by Richards Shipyard in Lowestoft in 1956 as Ocean Dawn YH77 , changed registration to LT466 in 1963. Sold in 1969 and reregistered Ocean Dawn KY371 when sold to Anstruther owners. 

Sank in Aberdeen harbour 0n the 10th of September 1979 but quickly raised and refurbished. Continued to fish using great lines ( 10 mile long line with thousands of hooks targetting Halibut , Ling , Cod ) as she had since 1969 until she stopped fishing as the last operational great line fishing vessel in Aberdeen in 1984.

Sold in 1984 to Colne Shipping and converted into an offshore oil industry standby and rescue vessel and renamed Rewga.

Sold in 1987 to Sweden and she came back to the UK in 1988 to be converted into the Yacht she is today.

Davie Tait(Thumb)


----------



## Debbie0044 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you Dave that's great - I wonder why she sank?

Does any one know about her work as standby safety vessel?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Aberdeen harbour quays were still open beams I think ( they weren't completely redone with a facing and in-filled until 1980-81 I think ) and her bow got stuck under the pier at low tide. When the tide came in she filled up and sank. If i'm wrong someone will correct me but thats all I can remember about what happened.

Davie


----------



## Debbie0044 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Ocean Dawn info wanted*

OOps just noted a slight mistake - She was actually sailed back to England in 1997 and not 1988(Thumb)


----------



## Debbie0044 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Ocean Dawn info wanted*

Ahh - I think we have a photo of her sank in the harbour - when we visited Lowestoft Fayre the story was the crew went ashore for dinner and when they got back the tide had come in and lifted her but a part of her got caught under the quayside


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

No Debbie she came back in 1988 to be converted for the new owners into the Yacht then sailed back to Sweden as far as I know. I'd guess that the Swedish owners took her home so they could do all the survey's and decide what they needed altering and upgrading before having the work done. I know thats what I would have done in the cir***stances.

Jim Pottinger has a couple of good photo's of her both as a fishing boat and when she had sank so a PM to him ( japottinger ) he may be willing to send you them.

Davie


----------



## Debbie0044 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Ocean Dawn info wanted*

How interesting.. Thanks Davie I will PM Jim.


----------



## mikm (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember this trawler...sailed out of LT on her... captain known as "Newfy" i was deckie second...


----------



## adtrizun3 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ocean Dawn Lowestoft trawler*

Hello there new to this forum noticed you wanted info into the above,got interested because my brother built a model of a trawler with plans from'Model boats' over 50 years ago still got the model, a bit tatty and bits missing, noticed a trawler in Shoreham harbour, Sussex taken a few pics, not great (a brick wall in the way) but its the 'Ocean Dawn' hope this is of help Adtrizun3 photo in 'special purpose vessels'


----------

